# CUPS "Add Printer" does not show printer [Solved]

## jbouzan

I'm trying to install an Epson Stylus Photo R200 printer, but it does not appear on CUPS Add Printer page. I went to the admin page and tried "Find New Printers", but it says "No printers found." Clicking "Add Printer" gives a list of printer types (SCSI, ipp, etc), but USB is not on the list. The printer is on and plugged in, and I enabled the kernel options mentioned in the printing guide. HAL seems to see it, and I've linked to the lshal and dmesg output. I've installed gutenprint for the driver (and the cups and ppds flags for it). Is anything else relevant?

dmesg output

lshal output

```
/var/log/cups $ cat error_log

E [25/Oct/2009:21:46:11 -0700] Bad request line "" from localhost!
```

```
eix -ev cups

* net-print/cups

     Available versions:  1.3.10-r2!t (~)1.3.11!t (~)1.4.1!t {X acl avahi dbus debug gnutls java (+)jpeg kerberos ldap linguas_de linguas_en linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fr linguas_he linguas_id linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_pl linguas_sv linguas_zh_TW pam perl php (+)png ppds python samba slp (+)ssl static (+)tiff xinetd zeroconf}

     Installed versions:  Version: 1.4.1!t

                          Date:    19:38:43 09/13/09

                          USE:     X acl dbus gnutls jpeg pam perl png python ssl -debug -java -kerberos -ldap -php -samba -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf

     Best versions/slot:  (~)1.4.1!t

     Homepage:            http://www.cups.org/

     Description:         The Common Unix Printing System.

     Provides:            virtual/lpr

     License:             GPL-2
```

```
eix -ev gutenprint

* net-print/gutenprint

     Available versions:  5.1.4!t (~)5.1.7!t (~)5.2.3!t (~)5.2.4!t {cups foomaticdb gimp gtk ppds readline}

     Installed versions:  Version: 5.2.4!t

                          Date:    21:45:07 10/25/09

                          USE:     cups gtk ppds readline -foomaticdb -gimp

     Best versions/slot:  (~)5.2.4!t

     Homepage:            http://gutenprint.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Ghostscript and cups printer drivers

     License:             GPL-2

```

Last edited by jbouzan on Wed Nov 11, 2009 9:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baaann

Cups no longer uses the usblp kernel module, this bug should help

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285166

----------

## jbouzan

Thanks. It works now. So who would be able to update http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml? I'm willing to write a bit explaining when and when not to enable usblp, if I knew where to send it.  I think its important to put on the page, even if it does only apply to the unstable version of CUPS.

----------

## baaann

I believe you file a bug on bugzilla just as you would for software

----------

## jbouzan

Well, I've filed Bug #292855.

----------

